# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  help pickiin out the best?

## Phatso

ok im depending on all u people who have tried the recipes...
what would u guys make if u were on a cuttin diet.. snack meal dinner lunch anything point me to the recipe and ill make.. thanks..  :Hmmmm:

----------


## angelxterminator

i often make grilled teryaki(sp) chicken, or some asain chicken marinade, and throw it in with assored veggies and brown rice and stir fry it. great for a pro/carb meal with no fat.

i make my own jerky too, try that out. i let the beef sit overnight in soy sauce with some worcestershire(sp) in it, and to substitute for brown sugar i use splenda with atkins syrup, makes a good sugar free jerky that you can snack on for almost all protein!

----------


## angelxterminator

> i often make grilled teryaki(sp) chicken, or some asain chicken marinade, and throw it in with assored veggies and brown rice and stir fry it. great for a pro/carb meal with no fat.
> 
> i make my own jerky too, try that out. i let the beef sit overnight in soy sauce with some worcestershire(sp) in it, and to substitute for brown sugar i use splenda with atkins syrup, makes a good sugar free jerky that you can snack on for almost all protein!


btw you have to dehydrate the beef after that, dont go tryin to eat it raw  :LOL:

----------


## Phatso

thanks man.. im gonna try that teryaki

----------

